# Rarest Cohiba?



## Blowin' Smoke (Mar 21, 2008)

What is the most sought after Cohiba? I saw one called the "Sublime" and it seems very limited. Is there a link that someone can provide that lists all of the Cohiba varieties as well as lmited edition sizes?
If this is posted elsewhere please let me know. Thanks


----------



## 4thtry (Feb 24, 2008)

for me: the esplendidos 

want one soooo bad


----------



## hk3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Rarest is going to be the Behike.

http://www.cigaraficionado.com/Cigar/CA_Features/CA_Feature_Basic_Template/0,2344,1406,00.html


----------



## Navydoc (Jan 26, 2005)

Cohiba Corona....in cello is pretty rare, then there's the Cohiba 30 Anni Humidor...only 45 made just to name a couple :ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX (Oct 12, 2004)

The most rare are listed above....

Here's a list of the Cohiba line:
http://www.cigars-review.org/cigars/Cohiba.htm


----------



## OpusXtasy (Apr 2, 2005)

Navydoc said:


> Cohiba Corona....in cello is pretty rare, then there's the Cohiba 30 Anni Humidor...only 45 made just to name a couple :ss


The ones with the really yellow cello. Back when they were made per special orders for Castro to be rolled between the thighs of young Cuban virgins. Helped the fermentation process and made the cello turn much more yellow, HEHE!

Just kidding. Surprisingly if you can find any Cohiba robustos with more than 10 years of age you are finding a very rare cigar. I don't consider the "Behike" as rare in the sense that while not many were produced you had to have Donald Trump money to buy one in the first place. To me rare cigars are more the ones that at one time were readilly available to puplic and have become classics that are no longer available because production has stopped or that "year of production" ended up being quite good.

OX


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

The Cohiba Coronas have been floating around. I have been fortunate to obtain a box or two, so I guess I myself don't consider them "Ultra Rare".
The one I consider ultra rare is the Robustos Especiales from the 30th Anniversario Humidor.


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Blowin' Smoke said:


> What is the most sought after Cohiba? I saw one called the "Sublime" and it seems very limited. Is there a link that someone can provide that lists all of the Cohiba varieties as well as lmited edition sizes?
> If this is posted elsewhere please let me know. Thanks


*Cohiba*

Brand Notes
Post-revolution brand created circa 1966, first produced 1969, available internationally 1982. Still current.
The flagship brand of the Habanos Global brands with a major market share. Premium price.
Tobacco is the best available from the premium Vuelta Abajo region, and is given an exclusive third fermentation.
Original 3 cigars introduced 1982 and amalgamated into the Classic range introduced 1989.
1492 Siglo range introduced in 1992. Maduro 5 range introduced in 2007.
Linea Classics are Medium to Full flavour cigars. Linea 1492's & Maduro 5's are Medium flavour. 
There is a non-Cuban brand with the same name.

Typical Packaging

Current Production Cigars 
Cohiba - Current Cigar Coronas Especiales Laguito No.2 38 x 152 (6.0") Panetela 
Cigars: | Handmade. 
Current Packaging: | P5, BN25. 
Discontinued Packaging: | P3, B25, B50, BN25c, BN50, BN50c. 
Introduced: | 1969.

Cohiba - Current CigarEsplendidos Julieta No.2 47 x 178 (7.0") Churchill 
Cigars: | Handmade. 
Current Packaging: | P3, SBN25. 
Discontinued Packaging: | nil. 
Introduced: | 1989.

Cohiba - Current CigarExquisitos Seoane 33 x 126 (5.0") Small Panetela 
Until circa 2002, was a Seoane (old) 36 x 125 vitola. Cigars: | Handmade. 
Current Packaging: | P5, BN25. 
Discontinued Packaging: | P5c, BN25c. 
Introduced: | 1989.

Cohiba - Current CigarGenios Estupendos 52 x 140 (5.5") Robusto Extra 
Cigars: | Handmade. Maduro wrapper aged 5 years, binder & filler aged 3 years. 
Current Packaging: | BN10, BN25. 
Discontinued Packaging: | nil. 
Introduced: | 2007.

Cohiba - Current CigarLanceros Laguito No.1 38 x 192 (7.6") Long Panetela 
Cigars: | Handmade. 
Current Packaging: | P5, BN25. 
Discontinued Packaging: | P3, B25c, B50c, BN25c, BN50, BN50c. 
Introduced: | 1969. Used as a Diplomatic Gift 1966 - 1982.

Cohiba - Current CigarMagicos Magicos 52 x 115 (4.5") Petit Robusto 
Cigars: | Handmade. Maduro wrapper aged 5 years, binder & filler aged 3 years. 
Current Packaging: | BN10, BN25. 
Discontinued Packaging: | nil. 
Introduced: | 2007.

Cohiba - Current CigarPanetela Laguito No.3 26 x 115 (4.5") Small Panetela 
Cigars: | Handmade. 
Current Packaging: | P5, BN25. 
Discontinued Packaging: | B25c, B50c, BN25c, BN50, BN50c. 
Introduced: | 1969.

Cohiba - Current CigarRobustos Robustos 50 x 124 (4.9") Robusto 
Cigars: | Handmade. 
Current Packaging: | P3, vSLB25. 
Discontinued Packaging: | nil. 
Introduced: | 1989.

Cohiba - Current CigarSecretos Reyes 40 x 110 (4.3") Petit Corona 
Cigars: | Handmade. Maduro wrapper aged 5 years, binder & filler aged 3 years. 
Current Packaging: | BN10, BN25. 
Discontinued Packaging: | nil. 
Introduced: | 2007.

Cohiba - Current CigarSiglo I Perlas 40 x 102 (4.0") Petit Corona 
Cigars: | Handmade. 
Current Packaging: | P3at, P5, vSLB25. 
Discontinued Packaging: | nil. 
Introduced: | 1992.

Cohiba - Current CigarSiglo II Marevas 42 x 129 (5.1") Petit Corona 
Cigars: | Handmade. 
Current Packaging: | P3at, P5, vSLB25. 
Discontinued Packaging: | nil. 
Introduced: | 1992.

Cohiba - Current CigarSiglo III Coronas Grandes 42 x 155 (6.1") Long Corona 
Cigars: | Handmade. 
Current Packaging: | P3at, P5at, vSLB25. 
Discontinued Packaging: | P5. 
Introduced: | 1992.

Cohiba - Current CigarSiglo IV Coronas Gordas 46 x 143 (5.6") Grand Corona 
Cigars: | Handmade. 
Current Packaging: | P3at, P5at, vSLB25. 
Discontinued Packaging: | nil 
Introduced: | 1992.

Cohiba - Current CigarSiglo V Dalias 43 x 170 (6.7") Lonsdale 
Cigars: | Handmade. 
Current Packaging: | P3at, P5at, vSLB25. 
Discontinued Packaging: | nil. 
Introduced: | 1992.

Cohiba - Current Cigar Siglo VI Canonazo 52 x 150 (5.9") Robusto Extra

Cigars: | Handmade. 
Current Packaging: | P3at, vSLB10, vSLB25. 
Discontinued Packaging: | nil. 
Introduced: | 2002/3.

Special Releases 
Cohiba - Special Release 1996 - 30 Aniversario Humidor 
50 - Robustos Especiales Robustos Especiales 50 x 192 (7.6") Double Robusto 
A new Special Release cigar.

Cigars: | Handmade, special "30 Aniversario" band. 
Packaging: | Rare Humidor, 45 made, 50 cigars. 
Released: | 1996.

Cohiba - Special Release 1996 - 30 Aniversario Jar 
25 - Siglo V Dalias 43 x 170 (6.7") Lonsdale 
A current Production cigar, but reportedly a different blend.
Cigars: | Handmade. Special "30 Aniversario" band. 
Packaging: | Numbered Ceramic Jar, 1000 made, 25 cigars. 
Released: | 1996.

Cohiba - Special Release 1996 - Osvaldo Guayasamin Humidor 
10 - Coronas Especiales Laguito No.2 38 x 152 (6.0") Panetela 
10 - Esplendidos Julieta No.2 47 x 178 (7.0") Churchill 
10 - Lanceros Laguito No.1 38 x 192 (7.6") Long Panetela 
10 - Robustos Robustos 50 x 124 (4.9") Robusto 
10 - Siglo I Perlas 40 x 102 (4.0") Petit Corona 
10 - Siglo II Marevas 42 x 129 (5.1") Petit Corona 
10 - Siglo III Coronas Grandes 42 x 155 (6.1") Long Corona 
10 - Siglo IV Coronas Gordas 46 x 143 (5.6") Grand Corona 
10 - Siglo V Dalias 43 x 170 (6.7") Lonsdale 
All were standard Production cigars.

MRN's Illustrated Encyclopaedic has detailed photographs of this humidor.

Cigars: | Handmade. Standard bands #3. 
Packaging: | Special Humidor with numbered certificate, 30 made, 90 cigars. 
Released: | 1996.

Cohiba - Special Release 1999 - Millennium Reserve Commemorative Jar 
Piramides 2000 Piramides 52 x 156 (6.1") Pyramid 
A new Special Release cigar. First seen in 1994 (at the Dinner of the Century) as a "Cohiba Torpedo".
Cigars: | Handmade. Special "Reserva del Milenio 2000" band. 
Packaging: | Ceramic Jar. 10,000 made, 25 cigars. 
Released: | 1999 initially, balance in Nov 2002. Details

Cohiba - Special Release 1999 - Siglo XXI Millennium Commemorative Humidor 
5 - Coronas Especiales Laguito No.2 38 x 152 (6.0") Panetela 
10 - Esplendidos Julieta No.2 47 x 178 (7.0") Churchill 
10 - Gran Coronas Gran Corona 47 x 235 (9.3") Giant Corona 
10 - Lanceros Laguito No.1 38 x 192 (7.6") Long Panetela 
10 - Robustos Robustos 50 x 124 (4.9") Robusto 
5 - Piramides Piramides 52 x 156 (6.1") Pyramid 
10 - Siglo I Perlas 40 x 102 (4.0") Petit Corona 
10 - Siglo II Marevas 42 x 129 (5.1") Petit Corona 
10 - Siglo III Coronas Grandes 42 x 155 (6.1") Long Corona 
10 - Siglo IV Coronas Gordas 46 x 143 (5.6") Grand Corona 
10 - Siglo V Dalias 43 x 170 (6.7") Lonsdale 
Gran Coronas was an existing Special Release cigar. First seen in 1994 (at the Dinner of the Century) as a "Cohiba A".
Piramides was an existing Special Release cigar.
Others were standard Production cigars.
Cigars: | Handmade. Standard bands #3. 
Packaging: | Rare Numbered Special Humidor, 21 made, 20 brands, 2000 cigars. 
Released: | 1999.

Cohiba - Special Release 2001 - Limited Edition 
Piramides LE Piramides 52 x 156 (6.1") Pyramid 
An existing Special Release cigar.
Cigars: | Handmade. Wrapper aged 2 years. 
Packaging: | SBN25. 
Released: | Not released until 2002.

Cohiba - Special Release 2001 - 35 Aniversario Humidor 
20 - Esplendidos Julieta No.2 47 x 178 (7.0") Churchill 
20 - Gran Coronas Gran Corona 47 x 235 (9.3") Giant Corona 
35 - Lanceros Laguito No.1 38 x 192 (7.6") Long Panetela 
20 - Piramides Piramides 52 x 156 (6.1") Pyramid 
20 - Robustos Robustos 50 x 124 (4.9") Robusto 
20 - Siglo V Dalias 43 x 170 (6.7") Lonsdale 
Gran Coronas & Piramides were existing Special Release cigars.
Others were Production cigars.
A number of Gran Corona, Robusto, and Siglo II were gifted at the 2001 Habanos Festival dinner (same band). Cigars:
| Handmade. Special "35 Aniversario" bands. 
Packaging: | Numbered Humidor, 500 made, 135 cigars. 
Released: | 2001.

Cohiba - Special Release 2002 - Cohiba A 35 Aniversario Humidor 
50 - Gran Coronas Gran Corona 47 x 235 (9.3") Giant Corona 
Gran Coronas is an existing Special Release cigar, previously called a "Cohiba A".

Released as part of the celebration of Cohiba's 35th anniversary.Cigars: | Handmade, special "35 Aniversario" bands. 
Packaging: | Unnumbered Humidor, 100 made, 50 cigars. 
Released: | Officially 2002, but not on sale until January 2003 through LCDH.

Cohiba - Special Release2002 - 510 Aniversario Humidor 
20 - Esplendidos Julieta No.2 47 x 178 (7.0") Churchill 
A special Production cigar.
Cigars: | Handmade. Standard band #3 plus second "510 Aniversario" band. 
Packaging: | Numbered Humidor, 510 made, 5 brands, 100 cigars. 
Released: | 2002.

Cohiba - Special Release 2002 - Siglo X Aniversario Humidor 
15 - Siglo I Perlas 40 x 102 (4.0") Petit Corona 
15 - Siglo II Marevas 42 x 129 (5.1") Petit Corona 
15 - Siglo III Coronas Grandes 42 x 155 (6.1") Long Corona 
15 - Siglo IV Coronas Gordas 46 x 143 (5.6") Grand Corona 
15 - Siglo V Dalias 43 x 170 (6.7") Lonsdale 
15 - Siglo VI Canonazo 52 x 150 (5.9") Robusto Extra 
All were special Production cigars.
Cigars: | Handmade. Tobacco aged 3 years. Special "Aniversario Linea 1492" band. 
Packaging: | Limited Edition Humidor, 500 made, 90 cigars. 
Released: | 2002.

Cohiba - Special Release 2003 - Limited Edition 
Double Corona LE Prominentes 49 x 194 (7.6") Double Corona 
A new Special Release cigar.
Cigars: | Handmade. Wrapper aged 2 years. 
Packaging: | BN25. 
Released: | 2003.

Cohiba - Special Release 2003 - Seleccion Reserva 
6 - Coronas Especiales Laguito No.2 38 x 152 (6.0") Panetela 
4 - Esplendidos Julieta No.2 47 x 178 (7.0") Churchill 
6 - Robustos Robustos 50 x 124 (4.9") Robusto 
8 - Piramides Piramides 52 x 156 (6.1") Pyramid 
6 - Media Coronas Media Coronas 38 x 142 (5.6") Panetela 
Piramides was an existing Special Release cigar.
Media Coronas was a new Special Release cigar.
Others were special Production cigars.
Cigars: | Handmade. Filler tobacco aged 3 years. Standard band #4 plus second "Reserva" band. 
Packaging: | Humidified BN box, ? made, 30 cigars. 
Released: | 2003. (boxes date from late 2002).

Cohiba - Special Release 2003 - Habanos Seleccion - Piramide 
1 - Piramide Piramides 52 x 156 (6.1") Pyramid 
An existing Special Release cigar.
Cigars: | Handmade. Standard band #4. 
Packaging: | Boite Nature humidified Box, 5 brands, 5 cigars. 
Released: | 2003.

Cohiba - Special Release 2003 - Habanos Seleccion - Robusta 
1 - Robusto Robustos 50 x 124 (4.9") Robusto 
A standard Production cigar.
Cigars: | Handmade. Standard band #4. 
Packaging: | Boite Nature humidified Box, 5 brands, 5 cigars. 
Released: | 2003.

Cohiba - Special Release2004 - Limited Edition 
Sublimes LE Sublimes 54 x 164 (6.5") Double Robusto 
A new Special Release cigar.
Cigars: | Handmade. Wrapper aged 2 years. 
Packaging: | BN25. 
Released: | 2004.

Cohiba - Special Release 2006 - Limited Edition 
Piramides LE Piramides 52 x 156 (6.1") Pyramid 
An existing Special Release cigar. A re-released of the LE2001.
Cigars: | Handmade. Wrapper aged 2 years. 
Packaging: | BN10. 
Released: | 2006.

Cohiba - Special Release 2006 - 40 Aniversario Humidor 
40 - Behike Behike 52 x 192 (7.6") Double Robusto 
A new Special Release cigar.
Cigars: | Handmade, by a single Roller. Standard band #4 plus second numbered "Behike" band. 
Packaging: | Numbered Humidor, 100 made, 40 cigars. 
Released: | 2006. Premium cost.

Cohiba - Special Release 2007 - Osvaldo Guayasamin Humidor No.2 
15 - Coronas Especiales Laguito No.2 38 x 152 (6.0") Panetela 
15 - Esplendidos Julieta No.2 47 x 178 (7.0") Churchill 
15 - Lanceros Laguito No.1 38 x 192 (7.6") Long Panetela 
15 - Piramides Piramides 52 x 156 (6.1") Pyramid 
15 - Robustos Robustos 50 x 124 (4.9") Robusto 
15 - Siglo IV Coronas Gordas 46 x 143 (5.6") Grand Corona 
Piramide is an existing Special Release cigar.
Others were standard Production cigars.

Tenth anniversary of the first humidor produced by the Guayasamin Foundation. Cigars: | Handmade. Standard bands #4. 
Packaging: | Special numbered Humidor, 50 made, 90 cigars. 
Released: | Planned for 2006, but released late 2007.

Cohiba - Special Release 2008 - Habanos Collection 
20 - Sublimes Extra Sublimes Extra 54 x 184 (7.2") Double Robusto 
A new Special Release cigar.

Not yet released!

Cigars: | Handmade. 
Packaging: | Numbered (book-shaped) Case, 700 made, 20 cigars. 
Released: | 2008.

Discontinued Production Cigars 
Cohiba - Discontinued Cigar Coronas Coronas 42 x 142 (5.6") Corona 
Reportedly discontinued due to a size overlap when the Siglo Series was introduced.

Cigars: | Handmade. Standard band #2. 
Packaging: | SBN25c. 
Production Period:


----------



## Throb (Jan 12, 2006)

May I be the first to name the "Cohibo"

Glass Top tubos I think are the rarest. 

Sorry. Someone had to do it


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Significantly discounted ones.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Navydoc said:


> Cohiba Corona....in cello is pretty rare, then there's the Cohiba 30 Anni Humidor...only 45 made just to name a couple :ss


Sounds about right. :tu


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2008)

Bruce said:


> The one I consider ultra rare is the Robustos Especiales from the 30th Anniversario Humidor.


A humi of these was recently broken up, singles have been floating around lately. :ss


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd go with the Cohiba Salamone


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

mikeyj23 said:


> I'd go with the Cohiba Salamone


Such a long list and I forget about that one:r


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

mikeyj23 said:


> I'd go with the Cohiba Salamone


:hn:r


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Here's a website that has all sorts of info: http://cubancigarwebsite.com/index.htm

Their Cohiba page is here: http://cubancigarwebsite.com/brands/cohiba.htm

That's my go-to reference site if I don't have MRN handy....


----------



## Dandee (Feb 20, 2006)

The Professor said:


> Here's a website that has all sorts of info: http://cubancigarwebsite.com/index.htm
> 
> Their Cohiba page is here: http://cubancigarwebsite.com/brands/cohiba.htm
> 
> That's my go-to reference site if I don't have MRN handy....


Thanks for the link...hadn't seen this site before. :tu

Just thinking...a cigar Wiki type site would be really cool.


----------



## Bruce (Dec 31, 1999)

I actually had Cohiba Solomones rolled for me at the Partagas Factory by La China. Little Perfectos also.
Not production Cohibas.......so not "real", but there are Cohiba Solomones that have been rolled with the same tobacco by a famous roller.

So if you hear of a "Cohiba Solomone", don't laugh and immediately yell fake, as there are custom rolled cigars while not legitimate in the "real" sense, they do exist.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

Bruce said:


> I actually had Cohiba Solomones rolled for me at the Partagas Factory by La China. Little Perfectos also.
> Not production Cohibas.......so not "real", but there are Cohiba Solomones that have been rolled with the same tobacco by a famous roller.
> 
> So if you hear of a "Cohiba Solomone", don't laugh and immediately yell fake, as there are custom rolled cigars while not legitimate in the "real" sense, they do exist.


With the Reserva band and everything?


----------



## mikeyj23 (Feb 25, 2007)

Bruce said:


> I actually had Cohiba Solomones rolled for me at the Partagas Factory by La China. Little Perfectos also.
> Not production Cohibas.......so not "real", but there are Cohiba Solomones that have been rolled with the same tobacco by a famous roller.
> 
> So if you hear of a "Cohiba Solomone", don't laugh and immediately yell fake, as there are custom rolled cigars while not legitimate in the "real" sense, they do exist.


That is a good point - a good roller can roll non-production cigars. Just because Carlito Fuente can roll a *****-shaped cigar does not mean there is a Arturo Fuente Phallus though. The aforementioned Cohiba Salomone (in the MAW/PIF) was _not_ custom roll.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

I concur with Eric and Bruce - the Cohiba 30th gran robusto. Not to be confused with the 30th anniversary Dalia from the jar (which, though a blockbuster cigar, is not nearly as "rare"). The Cohiba Coronas are also "rare", though I have seen examples and have a few sticks of them. Man, I do love vintage Cohibas.


----------



## okierock (Feb 24, 2006)

All of them since I only have one cohiba in my humi at the moment.:tu


----------



## Papichulo (Jan 21, 2007)

4thtry said:


> for me: the esplendidos
> 
> want one soooo bad


now that is a tasty cigar:tu


----------



## BamaDoc77 (Jan 31, 2007)

I would say CohibO


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

they all are rare to me


----------

